# Angel-My babygirl Missy



## AngelnSnuffy

Oh Precious Angel :rainbow: RIP-11/09/07



:rose:~Baby girl, Iâm not sure what happened. Iâm so very sorry. I donât know what to do without you, I miss you so very much.~:rose: 



I adopted Angel 4 and a half years ago from the Indiana House Rabbit Society after seeing her picture online. She looked adorable. I had to have her. My husband agreed. She was 3 years old then. She always had perfect health. Not sick a day in her life. The only problem she had, was a small mammary tumor I found on her almost one year ago in December of last year. The tumor was successfully removed in late February and after being tested, I found out it was cancerous. She made a great recovery. 



Sheâs been completely healthy since then too. Full of spunk and vigor. She was the best house rabbit. She was so very sweet. Could cuddle her anytime time I wanted. The only naughty thing she did was chew on the boards under the recliner. We just let her do it, what was the harm? 



Something told me a few months ago to spend even more time with her, so I did, and Iâm so glad I did. Little did I know the end was near:bigtears:. 



One thing I totally forgot about until today, probably because of the panic, shock and heartbreak I have been through, is that when I came home last Friday and inspected her, I felt what felt like a tumor on her tummy. This could have been cancer again.



:rose:~You had a great, long life sweetheart. Not as long as I would have liked though. I thought you would be here at least a couple more years. I hope you are happy where you are. Youâre out of pain now Missy. Iâm so sorry. I did what I could. Iâll never, ever forget you babygirl. You were the absolute BEST! Until we meet againâ¦I LOVE YOU TO PIECES. I always said that to you. Goodbye babygirl, I love you.~:rose:






[align=center]To see your pretty face once more
And reminisce with you,
To hold you in my arms once more
And spend the day with you,
To tell you how I miss you so
And long to have you stay
To tell you how I'll love you so
Tomorrow and today
You're always on my mind
Your sparkling eyes I see-
I know that I will never find
Another you and me.[/align]


[align=center]-Author Unknown[/align]



[align=center]




[/align]



[align=center]



[/align]



[align=center]



[/align]



[align=center]



[/align]



[align=center]



[/align]







[align=center]



[/align]



[align=center]



[/align]



[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## pla725

She had a happy life with you. Just rememberand treasure all the good times with her.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

I'm so sorry you lost her. She was so pretty and i know you loved her so much as I am sure she loved you as well.

You gave her such a great place to live and took such wonderful care of her. Saying goodbye is so hard.... but one day you'll see her again.


----------



## cheryl

Angel was so beautiful,Crystal


----------



## maherwoman

What a beautiful beautiful girl...

She is so missed...and my heart is still with you, Crystal...:hug:

We will miss you, Sweet Angel baby...you will forever be in our hearts...

:rainbow::bunnyangel::hearts


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

:bigtears:Binky free Angel....you were one of the extraspecial buns.:rainbow:


----------



## Phinnsmommy

Im so sorry Crystal. She was such a beautiful little girl. She lit up alot of people's hearts, and will always be remembered and loved.



RIP Angel :rainbow:.



How is Snuff handling it? I know they were partly bonded .



She was just so special....


----------



## SOOOSKA

Crystal Angel was so Beautiful and looked so loved by you and you hubby. What a great life you gave her. I'm sure she's telling all her new friends at the Bridge and I bet Buck is giving her lots of nose rubs and kisses.

Susan:angelandbunny:


----------



## polly

She was a gorgeous girl and was so well loved by you. Binky free Angel


----------



## BratBunny

Binkey free and R.I.P....:in tears:

:clover:Lexi


----------



## Bangbang

Really sorry to read this, RIP Angelink iris:
Thinking of you Crystal,
xox 
Lara


----------



## ra7751

Have a safe journey little friend.:rainbow:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Thank you guys. I miss my girl. Thank you all so much.:hug:

I got a card from the regular vet I see.I took pics of it last night. I will post that soon. It was so sweet to comehome tofind the card, thathelped me somewhat, as it was a week.


----------



## NZminilops

Those pictures of her are so beautiful :hug:.

I hope you are doing ok today.

This poem was read out at my great grandma Viwas' funeral. I don't know who wrote it but I like it and thought of you when I was going through some old stuff.

[align=center]*When I come to the end of the road
And the sun has set for me
I want no rites in a gloom filled room
Why cry for a soul set fee?

Miss me a little - but not too long
And not with your head bowed low
Remember the love that we once shared
Miss me - but let me go.

For this is a journey that we all must take
And each must go alone
It's all a part of the Masters plan
A step on the road to home.

When you're lonely and sick of heart
Go to the friends you know
And bury your sorrows in doing good deeds
Miss me - but let me go.*



:innocent And an Irish blessing for Angel :innocent

May the road rise up to meet you,
May the wind be always at your back,
May the sun shine warm apon your face,
May the rain fall soft apon your feilds,
Until we meet again.

[/align]


----------



## myLoki

So long little Angel. You will be dearly missed and lovingly remembered. 


Binky free.



t..ink iris:


----------



## JadeIcing

I haven't posted mostly because I just hate this section. I am so sorry for your loss. I know that it hurts and just doen't make sense. Know I am here and willing to listen or just make you laugh.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Thanks T and Ali. I know most don't like this section. I understand, really. Thanks Ali for the offer to make me laugh. I need that.:hug:

Snuff was out running about all afternoon today. He kept runninig from me. Little turdbird. Angel never ran from mommy, at first she did right after we got her, but not much after that, and never these past couple years.

The mornings are so hard. I just don't even want to get up. I'm depressed. I start to cheer up a bit in the pm. It's so hard.


----------



## NZminilops

This didn't quite turn out the way I wanted, but...for you .


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Oh...my...goodness Chelle. That is awesome. I love it!:inlove:

Thank you so much for doing this. It's very special and very sweet. (Note to all: Michelle told me a few days ago that she was working on something for me for Angel.)

That will have to go in her mebox Chelle.:hug: Thank you so much.


----------



## Sayuri

We are so lucky because we have these little furry people in our lives that love us even though they dont understand us but we only get to borrow them we never get to keep them 

xoxox


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

*Bambi Sunshine wrote: *


> We are so lucky because we have these little furry people in our lives that love us even though they dont understand us but we only get to borrow them we never get to keep them
> 
> xoxox


Thanks for sharing that Alice.:hug: It really helps me, and to know you just made that up/said that while we were chatting on msn. It's great and so true and it helps me. Maybe it will help someone else too.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Babygirl, 

It's been two weeks since you've been gone:bigtears:. I miss you sweetheart.

I want to hold you, and sqeeze you, like I used to. This marks your two week anniversary, you've been gone from me.

It's still so raw, it burns my heart. I miss you babygirl.:rose:

I love you sweetheart. Never, will you be forgotten.

I love you Me!:rose:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

:hug:We all miss you Angel - rest easy honey.:rainbow:ink iris:



We're here for you Crystal.:cry4:


----------



## ~BunBuns~

You'll be greatly missed Angel.. Binky free:rainbow:ink iris:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Baby girl, 

It's been exactly three weeks since you've been gone. I can't believe it. I still miss you so much. I think about you all the time, and thought about you all day today. 

I hope you're doing well where you are, I hope you're safe and happy. I'm going to make your mebox very soon, I haven't been able to do it yet sweetheart. 

Mommy has your ball in her bed. I put it in there a couple nights after you'd gone, I thought it might help me. It did and it does. I'll be putting that and your tubas and the card from the vet in your box. I'll also be printing a ton of pictures off my camera to put in it too. It will be very nice, a keepsake for you.

I love you sweetheart.

Mommy


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Angel, Missy!

I love you sweet girl. I miss you very much. I want you back:bigtears:. I miss you so much. I talk to you all the time, saying my "Missy, Missy, Missy!" and you'd binky!

I love you sweetheart. I miss you. I'll cry for you, I did today. I will tomorrow.

I love you baby! Missy Mae!:hugHugging myself.)


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

Oh Crystal...:bigtears:

You're always going to miss and want Angel back, but I promise you in time thatit will get easier living without her. We'll never ever forget Angel.:hug::rainbow:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Thank you Jess. That means alot. It is true, it has gotten easier. That harsh pain is lifting, thank goodness.

It's been just over a month:shock:. I still miss my baby girl. She was just one awesome bun! The most adorable, loving little thing. I lost a piece of my heart losing that sweetheart girl. She was just so precious. I used to say to her "Precious and Few, Precious and Few" aww. I also had a little song I'd sing to her (one of many) being "I love ya tooo pieces, to pieces", it has a nice little ring to it.

I still love and miss you sweetheart girl. Mommy's bubba girl-I hope you're well and happy still.:rose:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

I have watched Cheryl's vid's enough to know what a good one is. I'm afraid, Daddy has got one in progress, that will be awesome. 

Just for you, our sweet Angel baby girl. I miss you so muchurplepansy:, I can't get over you. You were perfection.:rainbow::in tears:


----------



## cheryl

Aww Crystal...Angel was such a special little girl,i had always loved her,she was the most prettiest little girl and i know how much you are missing your baby 

Your mum will always love you forever Angel

Cheryl


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

I cannot believe it's been three months already.:? I can't. My babygirl. I can't sweetheart. I love you and miss you so much.:bunnyangel:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

My beautiful girl! I still miss you! I want you back! My Missy Mae! (Shilho, that's for you! We both had Mae's.)


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

9 months, Missy. I miss you little girl.:hug: 

God, I wish I could hug you again...:sad:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Lord, Jesus, it hurts. I pray to you that you make it stop hurting.


----------



## RexyRex

The hurt never goes away fully, does it? I'm sorry that you are having a rough day :hug2:

Angel was a beautiful bun, she looked like a tiny cow! You are in my thoughts and prayers. I hope that he eases your pain.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

*RexyRex wrote: *


> The hurt never goes away fully, does it? I'm sorry that you are having a rough day :hug2:
> 
> Angel was a beautiful bun, she looked like a tiny cow! You are in my thoughts and prayers. I hope that he eases your pain.



Aw. thanks for posting. No, it doesn't totally go away. Hits you at weird times too.

Thank you for your prayers and thoughts, that is so cool! Thank You!:hug:


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom

Angel certainly was a lovely girl....I'm so sorry that the pain is still so fresh. I think I posted this elsewhere, but I hope this helps a bit. In a class I took, we discussed the grieving process. While many say that the first year is the worst, it's been discovered that the majority of people report that their grief can last much longer than 1 year....while that sounds ominous, it also makes me feel relieved to know that when my feelings are still raw after the "prescribed time" that it's not that unusual. 

I'll keep you in my prayers.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

P&W that is very interesting and at the same time very sweet of you to say. Thank you so much.:hug: She was just a great, great bun. It's just not fair that she had to go so soon. Man, was she beautiful!

I love you Ang, me and Daddy miss you very much! Me!ink iris:


----------



## TinysMom

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> *RexyRex wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> The hurt never goes away fully, does it? I'm sorry that you are having a rough day :hug2:
> 
> Angel was a beautiful bun, she looked like a tiny cow! You are in my thoughts and prayers. I hope that he eases your pain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aw. thanks for posting. No, it doesn't totally go away. Hits you at weird times too.
> 
> Thank you for your prayers and thoughts, that is so cool! Thank You!:hug:
Click to expand...

I'm so sorry you're having a rough time. I know what you mean about how it hits at weird times. We just passed the six month mark with Tiny's passing and I think I'm doing worse now than I was then.

You'll be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *AngelnSnuffy wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *RexyRex wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> The hurt never goes away fully, does it? I'm sorry that you are having a rough day :hug2:
> 
> Angel was a beautiful bun, she looked like a tiny cow! You are in my thoughts and prayers. I hope that he eases your pain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aw. thanks for posting. No, it doesn't totally go away. Hits you at weird times too.
> 
> Thank you for your prayers and thoughts, that is so cool! Thank You!:hug:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so sorry you're having a rough time. I know what you mean about how it hits at weird times. We just passed the six month mark with Tiny's passing and I think I'm doing worse now than I was then.
> 
> You'll be in my thoughts and prayers.
Click to expand...


Thank you, Peg. Yeah, it's a bit weird how it hits you when it does. Man, it's hard. I miss my little girl like I know you miss all your babies. Thank you Peg, I know it had to be hard for you to post that.:hug:.

You know that my thoughts and prayers are with your family as well. I know you've had a rough year and I'm always thinking of you guys. Thinking of you all.


----------



## Jenk

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> *RexyRex wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> The hurt never goes away fully, does it? I'm sorry that you are having a rough day :hug2:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't totally go away. Hits you at weird times too.
Click to expand...

I completely understand where you're coming from. Even talking about the loss of my kitten (five years ago) can still make me "well up," depending upon the time (and to whom) thatI happen to mention it.

:hug2:

Jenk


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

Aww Crystal, I'm so sorry that you're going through a rough patch.I still feel sad whenever I see this thread, it's hard to believe that Angel is gone. Some rabbits are so special that you just think they'll be around for ever.

Don't worry, you're not the only one that feels like this, we all understand. Istillhavedays when I have a good cry.:hug:Just remember that the good times that we spent withour girls by far outweighs thepain of losing them.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Thanks, Jenk! Yeah, it does hit at weird times. Thank you for your understanding. Gotta love ya.

Jess, yeah, it just seems like she should still be here, she left me too soonand out of the blue! That's the worst. And to not know what happened is even worse. I'm just stuck in not believeing in Narcs:?. I know they're good, but, I just can't do that sometimes, or should I say, so far. I can't.

Thank you guys again! I love y'all and you know how it is, it sucks bad. So, thank you guys.:hug:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Almost a year babygirl...:sad:

Still miss you, still love you, I cannot believe it's been almost a whole year...:angel:


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

aawh Crystal,

I cried readint this thread. so sorry. 

Rest in peace sweetheart, watch over your Mommy. she loves you =]


Prisca [x's and o's]


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom

Thinking of you, Crystal!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Aww, Prisca, thank you dear. Yeah, I cannot believe it's almost been a year, wow!:?

Thank you p&w!:hug:


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

I just look through Angel's photos again, such a pretty girl =] i'd love ablack and white bunny 

Crystal i havent been throught this much b4 ( only wen i was lil ) but if you need to talk my PM box is open for you =]

Love Prisca


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

*MyLOVEABLES!! wrote: *


> I just look through Angel's photos again, such a pretty girl =] i'd love ablack and white bunny
> 
> Crystal i havent been throught this much b4 ( only wen i was lil ) but if you need to talk my PM box is open for you =]
> 
> Love Prisca



Oh, Prisca.

Are you the sweetest thing, or what?!

Thank you so much. I so miss her. Darn it.

Thank you again, Prisca!:hug:


----------



## kherrmann3

I know how you feel. We lost both of my parent's dogs (mom & daughter pair, had the daughter since birth) within three years. They were around my whole life (not joking). It never seems to stop hurting. I tear up now and again. I smile when I think of the good times I had with them though.  Just remember, she wouldn't want you to be sad 

:hug:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Thank You, Kherrman!

Just wanted to say that I have just changed my Av to reflect a pic that a dear friend of mine on here drew of my baby girl. I love it and want to showcase it through her memorial day coming up.

Thank you again, Chelle. You rock!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

I'm thinking of you Crystal, I keep on going sad reading this thread. I can just imagine how bonded you and Angel (RIP) was. I saw o unny that looks a lot like Angel at the spca website the other day, i instantly htought of you.

Chat if you want? on the flash chat thing?

Prayers for you Crystal. You're in my thoughts.

Prisca.

P.s im sorry i keep on posting if that bothers you, it just seems so sad that someone ( well alot of people ) have been seperated from their best friend.


----------



## NZminilops

Hey Crys :hug:, you and Angel are always on my mind. I am sorry if I seem a bit reclusive or quiet compared to the 'old' me, but want you to know I'm thinking of you and know how much you miss Ang :hug1.

Chelle


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Prisca? No way, you post what you want to post, no worries. It's nice to know you care. Thankfully, I am over the hardest part of losing Ang, man it was hard. 

Thank you for being here, you are so very sweet!:hug:

Chelle? No, you're fine. I know you can't be on like you were, I respect that. I know we're still friends, I still think about you as well, girl!


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hi Crystal, I've been thinking about you everytime I read this blog. It's so difficult reading it as I know how much you loved and miss your Baby Girl.

May her Memories bring you bring you some peace of mind. I'm sure she's up at the Rainbow Bridge watching over all of her family.

She was such a beautiful girl. I LOVE your new avitar, such a beautiful picture of a Beautiful Girl.

Hugs to you.

Susan


----------



## kherrmann3

I love the new avatar too. Even though I don't know you much, my PM box is open if you need a listener (reader).

:hug:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Hi Crystal, I've been thinking about you everytime I read this blog. It's so difficult reading it as I know how much you loved and miss your Baby Girl.
> 
> May her Memories bring you bring you some peace of mind. I'm sure she's up at the Rainbow Bridge watching over all of her family.
> 
> She was such a beautiful girl. I LOVE your new avitar, such a beautiful picture of a Beautiful Girl.
> 
> Hugs to you.
> 
> Susan



Thank you Susan! I am so much better now, but not well enough to get another:?. I think I'm still scared.

Thank you about the avatar as well, and to you Kherrrmann:hug:!

Actually, NZMinilops drew that pic that is my avatar for me! Isn't it just awesome? I love it! It works great as an Avatar for her.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

loooooooooooove the avatar!

Prisca Lorenzainkbouce:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

*MyLOVEABLES!! wrote: *


> loooooooooooove the avatar!
> 
> Prisca Lorenzainkbouce:



Thank you, Sweetie!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

I don't want to do this, but I have to...

One year Anniversary for Miss Ang. I cannot believe it has been a freakin year.

Misses May:

Mommy and Daddy miss you very much. Today was strange. We thought about you alot. We love you so much and hope you're doing well where you are. 

We love you very much and are thinking of you dear Ang. 

Man, I miss you:tears2:.

I love you BabyGirl, I am thinking of you BabyGirl.:rainbow:


----------



## NorthernAutumn

ink iris::hug: Thinking about you...


----------



## TinysMom

Oh wow - I had not realized it had been a year already. I remember when you lost her and the devastation you felt.

You're in my thoughts and prayers. I know that next Feb. - on the anniversary of Tiny's death, I'll probably be a basket case.... I can't begin to imagine how you must feel.


----------



## NZminilops

Hey Crystal, I hope that the one year anniversary wasn't too difficult for you and your husband :hug:.

Just wanted to clear up because I don't want credit for it, I didn't draw that picture, you must have forgotten! It's a picture of Angel on your table outside in the fading sun, I edited it in photoshop, I never said I drew it. I wonly wish I could draw like that, I'd be rich and famous :whistling.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Thank you NA and Peg! Thank you very much. Actually, I'm good. Is that scarey or what? I went through months of anguish with losing her. Now, I'm good? Weird. I can't explain it.:?

I'm sorry Chelle, I didn't realize that. I did thought you drew it, lol. Thanks for clarifying, but, it doesn't matter. That pic is so awesome, and it looks like something you "created" as opposed to "copying" per say, so, I still give you the credit.

We are good, it's just weird. Doesn't seem possible it's been a year...


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

Im glad you are doing better Crystal, i was worried :S
i guess time does go by quickly.

Lots of love Prisca


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

*MyLOVEABLES!! wrote: *


> Im glad you are doing better Crystal, i was worried :S
> i guess time does go by quickly.
> 
> Lots of love Prisca



Thank you much, Prisca! I am better now about it, Thank Jesus! I was starting to think it'd never go away.

Thank you again, very much girl!

C


----------



## Maureen Las

Geez I almost never read RB :?

Sorry that you are going through so much ,Crystal,and that I didn't respond sooner.
Angel sounds like she was areally really special bun- bun

Sorry that her loss is still so fresh in your heart. 
Love ya:hearts
Maureen


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

how are you doing Crystal?
x


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Thank you so much, Prisca andMaureen! Yes, I am doing much better, but I don't understand how it works. I am not bad in pain like I was. I still miss her, of course.

Thank you guys!


----------



## JimD

***bump***

:hug:


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

Lots of hugs for you Crystal.
I can't believe its been another year..
((HUGS))


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

*JimD wrote: *


> ***bump***
> 
> :hug:



Oh geez, Jim, thank you so much, I didn't know you did this...:hug2:

My mom lost her cat today, so I'm sad about that, she was young. Mom noticed her lethargic for a day, but a bit off two before that. Vet, do tests and boom. Have to decide to put her down. One kidney was smaller than the other? What does that mean, vet didn't give answers, other than test concluded a Pancreas problem, couldn't keep her temp upas well...Didn't recommend any surgery in her condition, and even said if she would've brought her in 2 days prior, it was still too far gone...I don't understand...

RIP-Allison...ink iris:


----------

